# Teichjahr 2012 in Griechenland



## Elfriede (18. Dez. 2012)

Teichjahr 2012 in Griechenland


Liebe Terichfreunde,

ein Bericht über Arbeiten und Entwicklungen der heurigen Teichsaison auf Paros erübrigt sich durch meinem Thread – https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34381Verbesserungen für meinen Teich auf Paros-  in dem die gesamten Aktivitäten des heurigen  Teichjahres  von April bis November beschrieben und mit Bildern dokumentiert sind. 
Mit diesem Thread  habe ich nach Möglichkeiten für eine  grundlegende Verbesserung meiner Teichsituation auf Paros gesucht und  habe  Rat und Hilfe hier im Forum gefunden. Es ging mir dabei hauptsächlich um das schlechte  Wachstum, besonders der Unterwasserpflanzen in meinem Teich, das ich verbessern wollte und um die schon lange anhaltenden Wassertrübungen loszuwerden für mehr Licht in der Tiefe.

Wie auf den Fotos gut zu sehen ist, konnte ich beide Probleme mit der Umsetzung der vielen, wertvollen  Ratschläge aus dem Forum lösen.

 Klares Wasser mit  Unterwasserpflanzen in 1,20m Tiefe und gutes Wachstum im Flachwasserbereich:   



 



            



 





Ich  möchte mich bei allen Forumsmitgliedern noch einmal bedanken, die mir mit ihrem fundierten Wissen und ihrer Erfahrung   die nötigen Entscheidungshilfen gegeben haben und mich auch bei der Umsetzung ihrer wertvollen Ratschläge unterstützten, von der Pumpenwahl über die  UVC- Auswahl bis hin zum Bau der zwei  Luftheber im technischen Bereich.  

Die größte Herausforderung war für mich der Ratschlag, den entstandenen Mulm aus dem UVC-Einsatz im Teich zu belassen  und als Nährstoffquelle für mein mageres Wasser zu nützen. Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich diesen Rat nur widerwillig und mit Skepsis befolgt, weil mich der unschöne Schmodder am  Teichboden und auf den Pflanzen störte, der sich auch noch wochenlang in aufschwimmenden, graubraunen  Flocken (zum Abschöpfen) auf der Wasseroberfläche ausbreitete.

Mein Verzicht auf den Schlammsauger, sowie meine Überwindung und Geduld  haben sich letztendlich aber gelohnt und tatsächlich zu besserem Wachstum in meinem Teich geführt, wahrscheinlich in Kombination mit der erstmals guten  Wasserbewegung in meinem Teich,- durch  die neue 16000l-Teichpumpe und zwei Luftheber. Sogar auf meinen kleineren, kahlen Schwimminseln, die größte hatte ich bereits entsorgt, siedelten sich  Pflanzen im Selbstwuchs an und auch die aufgelegten Blütenköpfe einer Etagenzwiebel trieben in kurzer Zeit aus, wie auf dem Foto zu sehen ist.


            


Was nun wie und auf welche Weise zu diesem Erfolg geführt hat,  konnte  ich aber, trotz genauer Beobachtung jeder Veränderung an Pflanzen und Wasser  nicht feststellen. 

Mit meinem Versuch __ Hornkraut im Teich dauerhaft anzusiedeln, blieb ich leider erfolglos, aber dafür konnte ich mich an dem  Unterwasserwachstum  anderer Pflanzen aus meinem Teich erfreuen, die ich versuchsweise auf 1,20m Tiefe gesetzt habe und die ich 2013 durch geeignete Unterwasserpflanzen ergänzen und mengenmäßig erweitern will. Durch die Entfernung der vielen Seerosen aus dem Teich ist dafür nun reichlich Platz. 



            



Meine Zielvorstellung läuft auf eine attraktive Unterwasserpflanzung mit  geeigneten Pflanzen (__ Aquarienpflanzen) hinaus, als Trennung zwischen Pflanzen- und Schwimmbereich, was mir als bescheidener  Ansatz heuer  bereits geglückt ist.


     der erste Versuch



             



Ganz sicher war der erstmalige, kurzfristige Einsatz einer 52 Watt- Tauch- UVC Lampe in meinem Teich entscheidend für die  Bewältigung der permanenten Wassertrübungen, verursacht durch flotierende Mikroorganismen im Wasserkörper, die wohl auch verantwortlich für das schlechte Pflanzenwachstum waren. So schwer mir dieser Schritt als UVC Gegnerin auch gefallen ist, so bin ich jetzt doch froh über diese Entscheidung, denn dieses Übermaß an Einzellern hätte sich anders wohl kaum mehr einschränken lassen, außer vielleicht mit chemischen Mitteln, die als Alternative für mich aber nie in Frage gekommen wären. 

Meine anfängliche  Sorge durch den UVC- Einsatz zu viel an Bakterien und Mikroalgen zu vernichten war völlig unbegründet, wie ich an mikroskopisch untersuchten Wasserproben immer wieder feststellen konnte. Alles war noch vorhanden, einschließlich einer Vielfalt an  Kieselalgen, Cyanobakterien, Räder- und Wimpertierchen usw., wenn auch nicht mehr in der ursprünglichen Dichte, die mein Teichwasser mehr und mehr  trübte. Auf den Fotos sind mikroskopierte Proben aus einem Filterstrumpf zu sehen.


              



              



Sichtbare Algen (Fadenalgen) gab es im großen Teich trotz reichlich Mulm und immer noch einigen Fischen auch heuer nicht, was mich sehr überraschte, da meine filterlose Wasserzirkulation das bodennahe Teichwasser über eine Schwerkraftleitung einfach ungereinigt im Kreis führte, wie immer übrigens, heuer jedoch mit der Absicht, den Pflanzen mehr Nährstoffe zuzuführen, was offensichtlich funktionierte.  Auch das zugekaufte Wasser ( insgesamt 80m³) mit 20-30 mg/l Nitrat war sicher am besseren Wachstum beteiligt. 
Einige Grünalgen ( selten in meinem Teich ) gab es nur im kleinen Teich und im Bachlauf.



 




Erstmals seit vielen Jahren gab es auch keine einzige biogene Entkalkung, was ich auf die Reduzierung der Mikroalgen zurückführe, die ich schon lange als „CO2-Räuber“ im Verdacht hatte, 
da es außer ihnen bisher keine CO2 – Verbraucher, also keine Unterwasserpflanzen im Teich gab.

Umfassende Messungen des Wassers habe  ich in der abgelaufenen Teichsaison nicht vorgenommen, ich hielt lediglich die Werte von  pH + KH im Auge, die all die Monate stabil bei durchschnittlich 7,3 und 6 (KH) lagen. Besonders die Stabilität des  KH-Wertes überraschte mich, denn noch nie gab es in meinem Teich  so viel Geplätscher (CO2 -Austrieb) wie dieses Jahr, sowohl über die fünf Rückläufe aus den höher gelegenen Außenbecken und  dem Bachlauf, als auch durch  zwei Luftheber und einen Skimmer.  Von den  besonders  stürmischen __ Winden dieses Sommers will ich  gar nicht reden. Ein regelrechter Wellenschlag war heuer im Teich oft zu beobachten und  ich musste sogar das Sonnensegel abnehmen, sonst hätte es der Wind zerrissen.



Geplätscher:                 



Stürmische Winde:         



Wellengang:                   




Ich will es bei dieser groben  Zusammenfassung über das Teichjahr 2012 belassen, da ich alles schon in meinem Thread Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros detailliert und mit vielen Fotos beschrieben habe und Wiederholungen möglichst  vermeiden will.

Jetzt kann ich nur abwarten was das  Teichjahr 2013 bringen wird. 
Ob die heuer erzielten Verbesserungen von Dauer sein werden, wie ich hoffe, wird sich erst im Frühling zeigen. Aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit kann ich schon jetzt sagen, dass mir die vielen Seerosen fehlen werden, die bisher die Optik meines Teichs bestimmt haben. Aber einige wenige habe ich ja im Teich belassen, sie werden wenigstens etwas Farbe in den Teich bringen und darauf freue ich mich.

Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest in Gesundheit und Freude und grüße herzlich aus Osttirol

Elfriede


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichjahr 2012 in Griechenland*

Liebe Elfriede,

schade dass hier die Resonanz etwas fehlt.

Dennoch von mir ein Dankeschön für diesen hochinteressanten Bericht, den ich wie jedes Jahr gerne gelesen habe. 

Wünsche Dir schöne Rest-Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch in`s neue Jahr.
Daniel


----------



## HAnniGAP (26. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichjahr 2012 in Griechenland*

 DANKE


----------



## Elfriede (26. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichjahr 2012 in Griechenland*

Hallo Daniel,

danke für deinen Eintrag, es freut mich, dass dir mein kurzer Jahresbericht gefallen hat.

Mit großer Resonanz habe ich auch gar nicht gerechnet, da ich heuer über die ganze Teichsaison auf Paros ja laufend berichtet habe. Außerdem sind die letzten Tage vor Weihnachten für die meisten User hier im Forum ohnehin sehr stressig, wie ich annehme,- da hat man den Kopf nicht frei für Teichberichte aus dem weit entfernten Griechenland.

Erstmals habe ich heuer aber das gute Gefühl, dass meine Praxiserfahrungen von 2012 auf Paros auch Teichbesitzern hier im Norden nützlich sein könnten, die vielleicht auch schon lange mit  ähnlichen Teichproblemen  zu kämpfen haben.

Mit lieben Grüßen und Wünschen für einen guten Start ins neue Jahr
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (26. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichjahr 2012 in Griechenland*

Hallo Anni,

auch dir vielen Dank für dein aufmunterndes Zeichen.

Ich wünsche dir einen guten Rutsch und grüße dich  herzlich aus Osttirol 
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichjahr 2012 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede,

leider konnte ich Deinem Verbesserungsthema hier im Forum nur sehr begrenzt folgen.
Umso mehr freut mich Deine positive Zusammenfassung und der Erfolg, den Du mit Deinen Maßnahmen erzielen konntest. 

Wie viele Seerosen (%) sind denn von den ursprünglich vorhandenen noch im Teich? Ich fand die Bilder immer sehr schön, aber was muss, das muss wohl einfach sein.


----------



## Elfriede (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichjahr 2012 in Griechenland*

Hallo Annett,

ja, das ist verständlich, denn das Verbesserungsthema hat sich ja über Monate erstreckt und mich sehr beschäftigt. Natürlich freut mich der erzielte Erfolg sehr und ich hoffe, dass ich 2013 nicht zurück an den Start muss, sondern den Erfolg noch weiter ausbauen kann, denn ich habe heuer durch die praktischen Erfahrungen viel gelernt und einige hinderliche Meinungen über Bord geworfen.

Etwa 15 Seerosen (Rhizom- Stücke) habe ich behalten. Leider war ich damit aber viel zu spät dran,  die Seerosen hatten bereits ihre Winterblätter ausgebildet, so dass ich die meisten  nicht mehr einer bestimmten Sorte zuordnen konnte. Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit werden  Texas Dawn, Escarboucle, __ Rosennymphe, Abida und __ Aurora wieder in meinem Teich blühen und natürlich die tropische Tina, die sogar jetzt noch blüht, wie ich vor wenigen Tagen erfahren habe. Ganz sicher werden die verbleibenden Seerosen 2013 nicht mehr als 10% der gewohnten Fülle ausmachen.

Mit lieben Grüßen und Wünschen für einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr
Elfriede


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichjahr 2012 in Griechenland*

moin Elfriede,
ein eindrucksvoller Bericht, danke für die Mikroskopbilder.
Besonders gut gefällt mir Deine tropische Seerose.
Nur zu gern würde ich solch' ein Exemplar ja auch in unserem Teich blühen sehen,
dafür langt's hier mit den Temperaturen aber nicht
Einen neidvollen Blick auf Dein Exemplar magst Du mir verzeihen


----------



## Elfriede (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichjahr 2012 in Griechenland*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

ich liebe es sehr, die Wunderwelt der winzigen Mikroorganismen im Mikroskop zu betrachten bzw. ihrem  Treiben zuzuschauen, auch wenn ich nur sehr wenige davon bestimmen kann. Mikroskopierst du auch?

Ich an deiner Stelle würde es einmal mit einer tropischen Seerose probieren, sie wird sicher auch in deinem Teich blühen. Zwar kannst du sie nicht  im Teich überwintern, aber die Knollen lassen sich problemlos in einem sandgefüllten  Schraubglas überwintern, wie man häufig lesen kann. Selbst ausprobiert habe ich diese Methode allerdings nicht, weil meine ganzjährig im  Teich verbleiben können. Ob allerdings auch andere __ tropische Seerosen so unempfindlich sind wie meine Tina, muss ich selbst erst ausprobieren.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichjahr 2012 in Griechenland*

Moin Elfriede,
vielen Dank für den Tipp mit der tropischen Seerose und deren möglichen Überwinterung.
Werde dazu mal unseren Spezialisten Werner fragen, wie er die Chance auf eine Blüte sieht, hier oben im Norden D'lands
Wäre ja der Knaller schlechthin... wenn ich solch' eine Blüte hier zeigen könnte.
Der blanke Neid einiger Nachbarn und Freunde wäre mir gewiss
Ich mikroskopiere nicht, dafür würde mir wahrscheinlich auch die Geduld fehlen...
finde es jedoch richtig klasse, daß DU uns Deine Bilder zeigst, so lernen wir alle was dazu! DANKE!!
Dir einen guten Jahreswechsel, allerbeste Gesundheit und viel Freude an Deinem herrlichen (Zweit)-zuhause auf der Insel! Wann geht's denn wieder los?


----------



## nik (28. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichjahr 2012 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede,

selbstverständlich verfolge ich die Entwicklung deines Teiches und bin weiterhin sehr beeindruckt.  Alles Gute im nächsten und den folgenden Jahren.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Elfriede (28. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichjahr 2012 in Griechenland*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

Werner ist für __ tropische Seerosen wohl die beste Adresse, auch meine Tina habe ich von ihm bekommen und noch weitere tropische, vivipare Sorten. Von ihm weiß ich auch, dass blaue, __ vivipare Seerosen weniger empfindlich sind als andersfarbige, wobei das ganz besonders auf die Tina zutrifft. Natürlich möchte ich heuer gerne auch andere,tropische Sorten probieren, aber bei meiner Abreise Ende März-Anfang April gibt es leider noch keine Pflanzen zu kaufen und eine Gärtnerei, die mich mit einigen Knollen beliefert, habe ich leider noch nicht gefunden. Vielleicht habe ich bei Werner Glück,- schön wär's.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück für einen Versuch mit tropischen Seerosen und grüße herzlich aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (28. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichjahr 2012 in Griechenland*

Hallo Nik,

schön, dass du noch Anteil nimmst an meinem Teich auf Paros und ich hoffe, dass deine guten Wünsche für mein Gewässer fruchten werden,- danke!

Für den Start ins neue Jahr wünsche ich dir viel Glück.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichjahr 2012 in Griechenland*

hi Elfriede,
vielen Dank für Deine Erläuterungen,
demnächst ist ja ein chatabend mit Werner als Spezialisten,
da werde ich mich doch gleich mit meinen Fragen an ihn wenden!

Was für "Knollen" suchst Du denn, die man Dir nicht schicken könnte?
Wenn ich Dir helfen kann, lasse es mich wissen...


----------



## Elfriede (28. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichjahr 2012 in Griechenland*

Hallo Eva Maria,

Werner wird dir sicher alle Informationen geben können die du brauchst.

Bei mir geht es darum, dass die Seerosen- Gärtnerein nur ausgetriebene Pflanzen im Programm haben, die eben nicht vor Mai ausgeliefert werden können, das ist auch in Werners Shop so. Nur Knollen, die ich dann auf Paros selbst antreiben könnte  bietet keine Gärtnerei an. Vielleicht könntest du Werner am Chatabend fragen ob es da eine Möglichkeit gibt. Pflanzen nach Griechenland zu schicken ist ja leider eine sehr unsichere Sache, Werner weiß das,  sonst könnte ich mir einfach 2-3 __ tropische Seerosen bei ihm bestellen, da er auch am besten beurteilen kann, welche Sorten noch, außer der tapferen Tina,  in meinem Teich überleben könnten.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Sandra1976 (28. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichjahr 2012 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede,
auch ich begeistere mich für dein Projekt im schönen warmen Paros. Dein Fortschritt, sowie die Bilder hierzu finde ich sensationell. Verbessern kann mann/frau immer was. Wir sind auch immer am schauen, was man besser machen kann. Ich schauer mir sehr gerne vorher/nachher Berichte an, weil es immer mit professioneller Beratung (wie hier im Forum) besser geht. Das beste Beispiel bist du!! Wünsch dir einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und ein tolles Teichjahr 2013 in Paros, hoffentlich mit weiteren schönen bebilderten Berichten. Liebe Grüße aus der regnerischen Vorderpfalz Sandra


----------



## Elfriede (29. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichjahr 2012 in Griechenland*

Hallo Sandra,

die Verbesserung meiner Teichsituation auf Paros hätte ich ohne Hilfe aus dem Forum nicht geschafft. Obwohl ich  auch in den vergangenen Jahren immer wieder Verbesserungsversuche unternommen habe, konnte ich immer nur kleine, kurzfristige Erfolge erzielen. Gut Ding braucht nicht nur Weile, wie man  so sagt, es braucht auch guten Rat und Unterstützung, wovon ich zum Glück reichlich hier im Forum bekommen habe. 

Ständig nach Verbesserungen  für seinen Teich Ausschau zu halten, wie du schreibst, scheint wohl eine Eigenschaft der meisten User hier im Forum zu sein. Wenn man mitverfolgt was da jeder so probiert und macht kommt man aus dem Staunen oft nicht heraus. Das Schöne daran ist, dass man aus diesen Erfahrungen auch immer neue Anregungen empfangen kann. Sicher werde ich in meinem "Verbesserungsthread" auch weiterhin berichten, wenn ich im Frühling nach Paros zurückkehre.

Ich wünsche Dir auch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und ein schönes Teichjahr 2013.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## toschbaer (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichjahr 2012 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede,
wenn ich heute Deinen Pool so sehe, und Deine Berichte lese, bin ich begeistert! 



Sieht doch super aus!!

Es ist doch verblüffend, was Wasserbewegung bringt!

Eine Frage hab ich noch: Hast Du auch schön gedüngt?? 


Ein schönes und erfogreiches Jahr

wünscht Dir 

Friedhelm


----------



## Elfriede (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichjahr 2012 in Griechenland*

Hallo Friedhelm,

Deine positive Beurteilung meines  verbesserten Teichs  freut mich sehr. Verblüffend ist das richtige Wort für die unglaubliche  Veränderung, die mein Teich heuer erfahren hat. Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich mit einer derart günstigen Entwicklung  nicht gerechnet, ja nicht einmal zu hoffen gewagt und freue mich deshalb um so mehr darüber.

Es stimmt, die Wasserbewegung war schon zu Beginn des Experiments ein sichtbarer Segen für den Teich, aber als sich nach dem verzögerten UVC- Einsatz (soll ich, soll ich nicht?) das Wasser fast schlagartig klärte, war dem Teich die Erleichterung (durchaus wörtlich zu verstehen) förmlich anzusehen, was eigentlich nicht verwunderlich war bei der großen Menge an Rückständen. Danke für deinen UVC- Rota-Tipp, sie funktionierte fabelhaft und versorgte den Teich mit so viel Mulm (Nährstoffen), dass ich auf zusätzliche Düngung bisher noch verzichten konnte. Das Algenmehl bekommt der Teich erst dann, wenn er wieder zusätzliche Nahrung nötig hat.

Ich wünsche Dir für morgen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und ein gesundes Teichjahr 2013.

Nochmals Dank für Deine hilfreiche Unterstützung zur Verbesserung meines Teichs auf Paros und liebe Grüße aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------

